# Questions?



## tomstile (Jan 7, 2008)

well that sure got peoples attention. Guess I got my answer. Sorry for not 
knowing all the Rules. Hope you don't get upset when I don't come back. Didn't see anything in the forum terms and conditions about asking a simple question.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Stick around Tom. pm sent.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It isn't written down which is why I posted it is not allowed on here.To let you know the rules.You are welcome to stay.No one is being nasty......just telling you the rules here.

The mods will XXXXX out any mention of specific places.Which made your question not so simple.It keeps the peace here .Many residents and non-residents put in a lot of time and money and really don't appreciate their hunting areas mentioned on the internet,then see it overrun.If you have questions many here will help you by PM.

So stay and contribute.....but the rules are the same for EVERYONE.....not just picking on you.


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Who is silly enough to put thier best spots on the internet? I do think we need to lighten up a little. When talking about general areas Like how are the birds in XXX county. How can that hurt?? Or we found birds west of XXXXXXX. those are general areas and hurt no one. He sure was not made to feel welcom and people have left for that reason. If you want to have a lively board with people visiting often we need to be a little more friendly. No one complains on the other boards. I think there are a few here who stink it up for everyone


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I am happy with things as they are.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I am happy with things as they are.


I'll second that....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't mind that things get XXXX out or spots are not allowed on site. But one thing is that it is not true for all things. Look at the yote forum...people say places all the time. Look at the deer hunting forum....same there. If a rule or code is in place it needs to be in place for the whole site not just a couple of forums. That is my two pennies.

I also understand the mods have a tough job and they are doing a good job at it. :beer:


----------

